# down streaming components



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Can someone supply a list of components I need for downstreaming? I think I over researched and got inundated with to much info. I know I need an injector but not sure if I need new nozzles. Plus I would like to know more about a wide orifice zero degree nozzle so I can stop using my overpriced dumbbell that calls itself an extension wand (is there a minimum gpm for its use)?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Assuming there isn't something on your machine preventing it from working:

http://pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html

http://pressuretek.com/dostnokit.html


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I use my x jet have for years love it great tool.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I use my x jet have for years love it great tool.


Does that do a bleach/soap mixture well enough? If I can't get my downstreaming working I might order one of those.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Does that do a bleach/soap mixture well enough? If I can't get my downstreaming working I might order one of those.


I've got no complaints


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

x jet is a pain in the a$$ just use these.You connect it where your hose would go from your PW


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> x jet is a pain in the a$$ just use these.You connect it where your hose would go from your PW



So, how is that thing any different than a regular DS injector?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> So, how is that thing any different than a regular DS injector?


It is a DS injector just quick coupled. 

X-Jet has its uses when a strong mix is needed but for the most part, they sit as paper weights on my trucks. They don't shoot as high. They create a fog of chems that takes much longer to wet a high area down and you increase your liability having to carry around a bucket of chemicals. Unless it is a dirty stucco house, a downstreamer is (just my opinion) far superior.


----------

